# اسئله عن الصوم



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2013)

اسئله عن الصوم
1-ما هى اصوام الكنيسة ودرجاتها؟
2-فى اى عهد من الاباء البطاركة تم اضافة صوم اهل نينوى لاصوام كنيستنا القبطية
3-لما نصوم صوم الميلاد 43 يوم؟ومن هو الشخص اللى امر باضافة الثلاثة ايام فى بداية الصوم؟

الإجابة:
1- اصوام الكنيسة تنقسم إلي أصوام الدرجة الأولي ولا يأكل فيها سمك مثل الأربعاء و الجمعة و البرمون و الصوم الكبير و صوم يونان.
اصوام الدرجة الثانية و يسمح فيها بأكل السمك تخفيفا علي المؤمنين, و هي الميلاد و الرسل و السيدة العذراء.

2- البابا ابرام بن زرعه السرياني

3- يصام صوم الميلاد 43 يوما 40 يوما الذين صامهم عنا رب المجد و ايضا  صامهم موسي لتلقي الشريعة, و 3 ايام تذكار نقل المقطم و ايضا تم إضافتهم في  ايام البابا ابرام بن زرعه.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*الرب يبارك مجهودك
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2013)

يصام صوم الميلاد 43 يوما 40 يوما الذين صامهم عنا رب المجد

طب الصوم الكبير مش هو برضو الأربعين يوم اللي صامهم الرب !!! وتم الإضافة عليهم ليصبحوا 55 يوم​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2013)

أشكر الأخت المباركة Tamav Maria على الموضوع المقيد.

ينقل للمنتدى المسيحي العام 
حيث مكانه الصحيح.​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طب الصوم الكبير مش هو برضو الأربعين يوم اللي صامهم الرب !!! وتم الإضافة عليهم ليصبحوا 55 يوم​



 

الرد من تقليد الكنيسة البيزنطنية.

في حين أن* الصوم  الكبير يستمر حتى يوم القيامة بدون إنقطاع،* إلا أن الكنيسة (البيزنطية) ترى أن *الصوم الأربعيني ينتهي يوم سبت اليعازر* الذي يسبق أحد الشعانين وهو الأحد السابع والأخير من الصوم الكبير قبل *عيد الفصح أو القيامة* وبه يبدأ *صوم **اسبوع الآلام.*

لو أضفنا أيام اسبوع "*مرفع الجبن*" * الى أسابيع الصوم الكبير السبعة لصار عدد أيام الصوم 55 يوما. 

* تتدرج الكنيسة البيزنطية في الصوم الكبير لتهيئة المؤمن للقطاعة العامة نفسيا وجسديا، فيكون أسبوع "*مرفع اللحم*" الاسبوع الأخير الذي يؤكل فيه اللحم ويليه اسبوع "*مرفع الجبن*" وهو الاسبوع الأخير الذي يؤكل فيه مشتقات الألبان كلها. وبعدها يبدأ الصوم الكبير الذي ينتهي يوم الفصح العظيم.

للعلم العام فقط وليس للمقارنة.


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2013)

مش ده كان قصدي يا أمي العزيزة في كنيسة الله
انا قصدي أن لو صوم الميلاد هو المقصود به صوم الرب يسوع الأربعيني يبقى الصوم مكرر مرتين في السنة وهو الكبير والصغير أصبحوا واحد ولنفس ذات السبب، لأن من غير المعقول والمنطق، أن الصوم الكبير يخص صوم المسيح الأربعيني، وصوم الميلاد يخص نفس ذات الصوم عينه، هذا قصدي فقط، لأني أعلم صوم الكنيستين بالتفصيل.. أقبلي مني كل تقدير لشخصك العزيز وأشكرك على تعبك لأن ما ذكرتيه مهم للغاية لمعرفة الكل بتقليد الكنيستين، النعمة معك، صلي لأجلي
​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2013)

حسب تقاليد كنيستنا القبطيه
عدد أيام الصوم الكبير
55 يوم كاملا 40يوم الذي صامهم السيد المسيح علي الجبل
+7أيام أسبوع الاستعداد +7 أيام أسبوع الآلام +1 يوم سبت النور
وأسبوع الصوم يبدأ بيوم الاثنين وينتهى بيوم الأحد


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يصام صوم الميلاد 43 يوما 40 يوما الذين صامهم عنا رب المجد
> 
> طب الصوم الكبير مش هو برضو الأربعين يوم اللي صامهم الرب !!! وتم الإضافة عليهم ليصبحوا 55 يوم​




مدة الصوم الكبير 55 يوم و هذه المدة مقسمة كالآتى :-
 ( أسبوع الإستعداد – 40 يوم صامها السيد المسيح بنفسه – أسبوع الآلام – سبت  النور ) و أطلق عليه الصوم الكبير لأنه كبير فى مدته ( 55 يوم ) و أيضاً  كبير فى بركته و قدسيته اذ يعتبر أقدس أيام السنة كلها و للصوم المقدس  قطمارس خاص به فيه النبوات و القراءات الخاصة بقداسات الصوم المقدس .
قداسات الصوم لها طقس و مردات و ألحان خاصة و مطانيات ... نجد قبل تحليل  الخدام الكاهن يقول : " إكلومين طاغوناطا " و يرد الشعب " ناى نان افنوتى  بين سوتير " .


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2013)

يا إخوتي أنا لا أتكلم عن الصوم الكبير، مع أن أساس تسميته بالكبير ليس المقصود بها أن عدد ايامه كتير، لأن الكنيسة لا تنظر لطول أو قصر الصيام لأجل التسمية، عموماً انا كنت باتكلم عن الصوم الصغير الذي قيل أن المقصود به صوم الرب يسوع لأجلنا 40 يوم، لأن الصوم الكبير أو العظيم أساسه هو صوم الرب أربعين يوماً لأجلنا ... فكلامي ليس عن عدد الأيام ولا شيء من هذا القبيل، كل سؤالي أزاي نصوم الصوم الأربعيني الذي للسيد مرتين في السنة، وطبيعة الكنيسة لا تكرر نوع الصوم ويكون هو نفسه... عموماً صوم الميلاد أتى في عصر متأخر بكتير عن الصوم الأربعيني المقدس، وأسبوع الاستعداد اصله هو أسبوع هيرقل، وكان الأساس فقط هو الأربعين يوماً وبعدهما يتم الإفطار ثم يُصام أسبوع البصخة وحده، ولكن انضم اسبوع البصخة مع الصوم الكبير وأصبح اسبوع هيرقل اسبوع الاستعداد ... النعمة تكون معكم آمين
​


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2013)

صوم الميلاد 43 يوم 
ال 40 يوم صامهم موسي النبى لاستقبال الشريعه وبنصومهم لاستقبال مخلصنا الحى   +3 ايام ذكرى نقل جبل المقطم 

صوم القيامة 55 يوم 
7 ايام استعداد عوضا عن سبوت العهد القديم التى كانت لا تصام انقطاعى 
40 يوم صامهم رب المجد 
سبت لعاذر لتذكير المؤمنين بقوة لاهوت سيدنا والهنا الحى السيد المسيح له كل المجد 
اسبوع الالام


----------



## Samir poet (12 مارس 2013)

*موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك 
وينفعنا بصلاواتك
*


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2013)

> أزاي نصوم الصوم الأربعيني الذي للسيد مرتين في السنة، وطبيعة الكنيسة لا تكرر نوع الصوم ويكون هو نفسه


اقبل اعتذاري ايمن لسؤ فهمي لمداخلتك
اعتقد انك علي حق لان كنيستنا تعترف باربعين مقدسه واحده وهي التي تسبق
اسبوع الالام اما الصيام الذي يسبق عيد الميلاد الكنيسه لم تقول عليه اربعين مقدسه ولكن يسمونه صوم الميلاد وسبب انه اربعين يوم وزي ما انت قولت انه جاء في عصر متأخر
هذا يرجع إلى ما قبل القرن الرابع للميلاد، ونفهم ذلك من قراءاتنا ميامر مار أفرام السرياني (373+) وأناشيده التي نظمها في القرن الرابع
الفكرة الأساسية في سياسة الأربعين, أن الآباء قالوا أن موسي النبي قبل أن يستقبل شريعة الله, أو كلمة الله المكتوبة علي لوحي حجر, صام 40يوما, فنحن ككنيسة نستقبل كلمة الله ذاته وهو المسيح, فرسمت أن نصوم 40يوما تمثلا لأننا في انتظار كلمة الله بالميلاد أو بالتجسد.


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2013)

بس ده اللي باسأل عنه مش أكتر، بس موضوع القرن الرابع ده مش صحيح لأن الصوم جه متأخر عن الرابع والخامس كمان نقلاً من كنائس أخرى لأنه لم يُذكر في قوانين الكنيسة في هذه الفترة .. واشكرك على تعبك الحلو، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> بس ده اللي باسأل عنه مش أكتر، بس موضوع القرن الرابع ده مش صحيح لأن الصوم جه متأخر عن الرابع والخامس كمان نقلاً من كنائس أخرى لأنه لم يُذكر في قوانين الكنيسة في هذه الفترة .. واشكرك على تعبك الحلو، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
> ​



مظبوط صوم الميلاد ماكنش موجود تقريبا لاخر القرن الخامس
يعني ماكنش من قوانين الكنيسه الاولي ولكن يذكر ان
[FONT=&quot]أول  من فرض صوم الميلاد بصفة رسمية في الشرق هو البابا خريستوذولس البطريرك  السادس والستون من بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية (1046- 1077) ، في  قوانينه التي حدد بها الأصوام المفروضة
اشكرك ايمن لمشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك[/FONT]


----------

